# I finally got a win this year!



## Deckedoutjonboats (Oct 14, 2019)

The video for the final 2019 regular-season event is live on the channel!

In this tournament, we head to Stone Mountain Park. We had cameras in the 4th place boat of Bobby Hood and Jason Cheek and the 6th place boat of Brett Cummings and Zach Baker. 

These boats battle it out to see who will be in the top 4 to qualify to fish in the TEC, as well as remain in the top 6 to qualify for the Classic.

Please hit the Subscribe and Thumbs Up icons while your on the channel ,so you don’t miss any of the great videos on the way from Decked Out!

Thank you and tight lines!!


Stone Mountain - Tournament Bass Fishing - 3 Boats chase that #4 spot for the year!
 https://youtu.be/qZqtERS4yAI


----------



## Jim (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks for posting this video!


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 19, 2019)

Many years ago I was in Atlanta for a meeting and one of the guys gave us a ride out to Stone Mountain. That is one big piece of granite. 

I remember it well because a waitress spilled ice tea on my back at one of the park restaurants. 

Sorry for the slight detour. 

Now you guys are going to tell me this is a different Stone Mountain. haha


----------

